# Ordering neutriants



## HydroManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

So im getting advanced nutes for my second grow ill be growing with most likely 2 150 watt HPS with 4 CFL 6500k for side support the space is 18x18x35 im looking to spend under 30 bucks for right now what should i get grow and bloom?? there about 10 bucks a piece. or should i get grow and big bug?? and use grow and big bud??


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Oct 1, 2008)

You wont need bloom till your in flower.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

but you dont really need grow since veg is really just nitrogen usage right??


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 1, 2008)

and is 30-10-10 to much timmy?? for grow...


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 1, 2008)

I've always loved the "Dutch Master Advance" nutes. They have a great feeding formula on their website.

http://www.dutchmaster.com.au/nutrient_calculator.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> but you dont really need grow since veg is really just nitrogen usage right??



No.  The Grow is for the vegging cycle.  They need more than N.  You can wait on the Bloom and Big Bud until you are in flower.  I was not impressed with Big Bud.  I grew 2 of the same strain side by side, feeding only one Big Bud.  There was virtually no difference in yield between the 2.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

ha thx THG i decided on shultz all purpse super concentrated fert 10-15-10 with complete micro nutrients cheap bout 3.89 for big bottle ill be using this for grow and ill be needing a bloom around halloween any suggestion?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> ha thx THG i decided on shultz all purpse super concentrated fert 10-15-10 with complete micro nutrients cheap bout 3.89 for big bottle ill be using this for grow and ill be needing a bloom around halloween any suggestion?


 
Bad choice for hydro, the nutes are not balanced to supply the plants needs, that all purpose fertilizer is ment to be a suplement.

Try some floranova from GH all you need is the grow formula while in vegg, its one part so its easy to use and works great.

Advanced nutes are a bad choice if all ya got is $30.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2008)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> ha thx THG i decided on shultz all purpse super concentrated fert 10-15-10 with complete micro nutrients cheap bout 3.89 for big bottle ill be using this for grow and ill be needing a bloom around halloween any suggestion?



Growdude has given you good advise.  You really need nutes designed for hydro.  I use Flora products from General Hydroponics.  The next time I order, I am going with the Floranova, also.  Part of getting those dank nuggy buds is making sure your girls get the right nutrients in the correct proportions.


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 4, 2008)

Total Nitrogen (N)................10%
1.6% Amoniacal Nitrogen
0.2% Nitrate Nirtogen
8.2% Urea Nitrogen
Available Phoshate(p2o5)......15%
Soluble Potash(k2o)..............10%
Iron (FE)...........................0.10%
  0.10% Chelated Iron (Fe)
Manganese (Mn)...............0.05%
  0.5% Chelated Manganese (MN)
Zinc (Zn).........................0.05%
  0.05% Chelated Zinc (Zn)

actually shultz is formulated for hydroponics,,,,,,, it gives a list at whats its good,,,,,, for the price it really cant be beat,,,,,, im not running the HPS as of yet still gotta figure it out,,,,, its about 14 drops per quart of water per month,,,,,im using 4 gallon DWC,,,,, ill be switching to bubbleponics into flower,,,,, but for right now it seems highly unlikely to get anything else since buying just grow ferts just doesnt sound right because of shipping cost and delay,,,, ill also be adding root agent and a growth hormone 2 weeks in see if that jump starts the ladies any???


----------



## HydroManiac (Oct 5, 2008)

yea im pretty cheap Growdude and THG ill try and find better nutes i wanted try floranova but bets were off when i could only find them in a pack


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 5, 2008)

Do you really think.??. I've just brought Big Bud.. everyone (most) swear by it.. but i also have 4 litres of Bio-biz bloom.. organic.. may be i should give it a whirl... Im on terra pro soil too and they say they go well together (bio-biz)... cant wait to get some pics up to show you.. into day 9 veg.. 12 cheese cuttings.. doing very well.. 
CDMH


----------

